# [OT] Software per disegnare schemi Entità/Relazione

## Sparker

Scusate, posto qui perchè su google non sono riuscito a trovarlo.

Qualcuno conosce per caso un software per disegnare schemi Entità/Relazione?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma vuoi un programma che li disegni e basta o qualcosa di piu'?

----------

## Sparker

Solo che li disegni.

Solo per allegarli a della documentazione.

----------

## shev

Prova a dare un'occhiata a "Dia", se non ho capito male dovrebbe fare ciò che chiedi. Io lo uso ogni tanto e non è malaccio.

----------

## paolo

```
emerge dia
```

e vai con Dio  :Very Happy: 

Paolo,

che sta iniziando ad usare dia per una tesina.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oltre a Dia (io proverei a usare prima quello) mi pare che anche xfig 

abbia gli oggetti per gli ER.

----------

## Sparker

Grazie 1000!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se vuoi qualcosa in piu' che il semplice disegno penso che dbdesigner4

sia una buona soluzione (http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php). 

Non so se sia presente in portage.

----------

## Sparker

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se vuoi qualcosa in piu' che il semplice disegno penso che dbdesigner4
> 
> sia una buona soluzione (http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php). 
> 
> Non so se sia presente in portage.

 

Sembra interessante! Pure troppo, poi divento pigro e non progetto piu' a mano!  :Laughing: 

Appena posso lo provo!

----------

## paolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se vuoi qualcosa in piu' che il semplice disegno penso che dbdesigner4
> 
> sia una buona soluzione (http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php). 
> 
> Non so se sia presente in portage.

 

Che figata di programma...

Noto con piacere che mi sto perdendo dei gran pezzi di free software dei quali ignoravo l'esistenza!

Grazie!  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Se vuoi qualcosa in piu' che il semplice disegno penso che dbdesigner4
> 
> sia una buona soluzione (http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php). 
> 
> Non so se sia presente in portage. 
> ...

 

Non sai quanti ce ne perdiamo. L'unico problema del free-software e'

appunto trovare il software.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se vuoi qualcosa in piu' che il semplice disegno penso che dbdesigner4
> 
> sia una buona soluzione (http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/index.php).

 

Concordo, davvero molto carino. Però questo è focalizzato esclusivamente sui db se non ho capito male, mentre Dia ha uno spettro d'applicazione molto più ampio e generale (con pregi e difetti di tale approccio ovviamente). Ciò non toglie che dbdesigner4 meriti d'essere provato  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

veramente bello, ma ho notato dei problemi:

credo sia soggetto ad un memory leak, dopo un po' diventa lentissimo!

inoltre nella visione SQL, se incollo o scrivo del codice nel box in basso a sinistra non si vende nulla.

Ma forse e' colpa della mia configurazione

----------

## innovatel

ragazzi...davvero fantastico!!!!!!

proprio quello che cercavo.

sarà tra le prime cose che metterò su gentoo ... ammesso che mai riesca ad installarla

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarà tra le prime cose che metterò su gentoo ... ammesso che mai riesca ad installarla

 

Ma sarà almeno un mese e mezzo che ripeti che devi installare questa benedetta Gentoo, su, buttati! Anche perchè è più facile di quello che credi (e che tu possa osare sperare)  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sarà almeno un mese e mezzo che ripeti che devi installare questa benedetta Gentoo, su, buttati! Anche perchè è più facile di quello che credi (e che tu possa osare sperare) 

 

Gia' gia', ci sono quasi rimasto male quando ho riavviato e ha funzionato subito...  :Laughing: 

----------

## innovatel

Ciao e scusate per aver riappato il 3ad ma non mi pareva il caso di aprirne uno nuovo.

Ieir sera (strano ma vero) ho avuto tempo di mettere dbdesigner4 sulla gentoo.

Per il design mode non ho problemi. Quello che volevo chiedere è se esiste una modalità per disegnare la query di interrogazione dati in "stile access/mssql". Ho visto che ci sta un query mode, ma non sono riuscito ad usarlo. 

ciao e buon lunedì  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

A me non parte  :Sad: 

Va in segfault  :Sad: 

Paolo

----------

## innovatel

scompresso in /opt

lanciato da shell con ./<nonricordo>

e va  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Nisba. Peccato.  :Sad: 

Paolo

----------

